# First Acrylic attempt......



## Deere41h (May 11, 2005)

This was my first attempt at turning Acrylic.  My wife gave me a batch of blanks for my birthday and I am having fun turning/learning something new.  This is a Platinum Baron with blank from Berea.  I will be posting more pictures as I get them taken.  Now I need to improve you picture skills as well.  Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## rtjw (May 12, 2005)

If you look at that blank just right there is a woman on there. Great looking pen.


----------



## swm6500 (May 12, 2005)

Nice looking pen John. I don't think that background helps that pen out too much though, sort of distracting with the swirls on the pen.


----------



## ryannmphs (May 12, 2005)

John,
Great job on the first acrylic.  I agree with Sam, the background takes away too much from the pen.

Johnny, don't know what you're smokein' man []

Ryan


----------



## Fleabit (May 12, 2005)

Great looking pen and nice pic.


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 12, 2005)

Very classy- well done!


----------



## ed4copies (May 12, 2005)

Great job on the pen, John.  Acrylic grows on you-it can be really pretty and after its finished and the fittings are in, I have never had one crack (benefit over wood).

Your wife made a good choice, that acrylic is predictable to work with.


----------



## jdavis (May 13, 2005)

Well done. I like acrylic myself. What a challenge.


----------

